# How to make homamade thermal paste?



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't ask why, don't advise on alternatives, just tell me how?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Jerry-rigging your CPU is not a good choice IMO...

Now that we got the ranting out of the way....

I have never make-shifted thermal paste for a computer but I have seen it done on xboxs which use heat-syncs so I imagine it would work the same...

Many people use a mix of toothpaste and silicon... Some people just use silicon... If you are not getting enough force on the cpu you could try setting a penny on top of it then applying the "paste" followed by the heat-sync...

Please note: If you try any of this monitor your temps in bios first! If your cpu sails over 60c shut if off and try something else.

If you are not aware thermal paste can be bought for as little as 0.99 on ebay and will work way better then any homemade stuff.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Toothpaste? I guess at least I would have minty fresh CPU


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

OBM-man said:


> Toothpaste? I guess at least I would have minty fresh CPU


I have never tried... just read some people having moderate success with it.

Better then the people that duct-tape stacks of pennies to it :laugh:

I am curious about your results... If you come across anything or try anything please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Just spend about $7 and save yourself time and probably money on the hardware you damage.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Just spend about $7 and save yourself time and probably money on the hardware you damage.


couldn't agree more... unless your trying this on like an old p4 machine just invest in some real stuff.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

I said "don't advise on alternatives"
Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How to Make Homemade Thermal Grease | eHow.com


I would *not* recommend it doing so however.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Makes about as much sense as trying to make your own engine oil.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well first you drill a really deep hole in the backyard.........................:laugh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Or use some gasoline to thin down some chassis lubricant. :smile:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Hardware Secrets tried pink lipstick sort of as a joke and found that it worked fairly well as a thermal compound (the temp difference was only 5-6 C between lipstick and most of the commercial thermal compounds tested).

Thermal Compound Roundup - June 2011 | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

MPR said:


> Hardware Secrets tried pink lipstick sort of as a joke and found that it worked fairly well as a thermal compound (the temp difference was only 5-6 C between lipstick and most of the commercial thermal compounds tested).
> 
> Thermal Compound Roundup - June 2011 | Hardware Secrets


That's great! :laugh:

I may have to pull out an old computer out of my closet to try some of these.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just make sure you use the Manic Panic Green Envy Metallic Lipstick Goth Deathrock stuff:laugh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

eat a really strong curry and bottle your need to go to the toilet for as many days as you can. Then you will have something that looks and smells like thermal paste

Its not a good idea to make your own paste.


----------



## FLashFIr (Sep 15, 2009)

Mayonnaise works surprisingly well. Toothpaste is aite. THIN LAYER JUST TO FILL IN AIR BUBBLES THATS IT. Longevity wise though iono. Looking at the image you could say that chocolate is bad just because it has a long burn in time! :laugh:

Taken from: Thermal Compound Roundup - October 2011 | Hardware Secrets


----------

